# I'm looking to get a tablet soon, Nexus 7 vs Nexus 10



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm looking to get a tablet soon, Nexus 7 vs Nexus 10... I like both screen sizes but I like the processor of the nexus 7... any thoughts on the subject ?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I dunno. I say wait until the Nexus 10 is out, give it a test run in a store display unit maybe, and make a decision there. I prefer the 7" screen size after having owned the Nexus 7 for a while. Grant it, I also like the ASUS Transformer series as well, but to do something quick, the N7 it is.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Depends which form factor you think will be most useful. I love my 7" tablet because it fits easily in my front or back pockets (my jeans have big pockets). This makes it easy to take places when I go on trips or know I will have a lot of downtime when waiting for something. It also is easier to hold and works better for reading on IMO. But the 10" screen can be really nice for games and movies/TV. Or if you get the right ebook reader, it can display two pages side by side very nicely.


----------



## KernWillia (Nov 14, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Depends which form factor you think will be most useful.[/background]


----------

